
Show HN: Geek Canteen, Healthy Food for Developers - siddhant
http://www.geekcanteen.com/
======
git-pull
Ideas:

\- Low-carb and Keto

\- Meals with Shirataki noodles

Monetization:

\- Link to ingredients on Amazon affiliates

\- Link to cooking supplies used in videos on Amazon affiliates

\- Make an app that stores your recipes

\- In the app, make a random button to switch through recipe ideas quickly

\- Charge 2.99 for packs of 30 recipes

\- Allow faceting through recipes by nutritional concerns, carbs, macros, etc.

\- [https://developers.google.com/search/docs/data-
types/recipes](https://developers.google.com/search/docs/data-types/recipes)

\- Get into supplements

\- Feeds > Email lists. I'd even say email lists are an antipattern. Offer
ways for users to stay in touch without giving an email, that's a bit of a one
sided deal. Go for Twitter, Facebook, YouTube etc. That way you can have your
cake and eat it too, not annoying users, and letting them stay up to date with
your content.

~~~
geekcanteen
Hey! Thanks so much for your response! Love the ideas, will definitely keep
them in mind.

Regarding monetization, that's exactly the strategy I was planning to go for.
Probably even more integrated as in, that you can simply click on add to cart
in the shopping list and then you have all the necessary ingredients together
without opening Amazon separately.

Actually for the start, email lists have a very good conversion. At least to
get the word out. But I totally see your point. I will move up the current
social buttons more to the top so that it's easier to get in touch also via
other channels.

------
geekcanteen
Hi everyone! I'm the original founder of geek canteen! I'm happy to answer any
questions you might have or discuss feedback. This was posted by my husband
who encouraged me to act on this idea in order to make healthy food more
approachable to busy developers like himself.

------
watchdogtimer
Just curious--why did you make this a phone app I have to install, rather than
just a web app? Making the first step of the onboarding process having to
install the app makes it more difficult for users just to give it a try.

~~~
geekcanteen
Thanks for that feedback! That's an interesting perspective. I'll keep that in
mind.

------
Meph504
If you don't mind me asking, what is the monetization strategy here?

I don't see any privacy policies, or just what you will be doing with my
information that you are asking users to submit.

I like the idea, but want to know about any service before interacting with
it.

~~~
geekcanteen
Hi Meph! Monetization will be two-fold: Amazon affiliate & a subscription
model based on the amount of recipes one wants to receive.

You're absolutely right about the privacy policies. I'm already getting it
prepared by a lawyer, I'll update the page as soon as I have the final
version. But that much I can say, the email addresses are stored on a
Mailchimp server and will only be used to send a weekly newsletter with new
video recipes until the actual app is developed.

